# Kubota D950 injectors



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

The 3 cylinder D950 engine diesel has a fuel problem. One person tells me the fuel is sent by the pump at the right time; another tells me the compression causes a valve to open and squirt the fuel in, some what like a tire valve stem core would do. Does anybody know anything about this? Anyone experiences with cleaning the injectors? Anybody wanna come do it for me?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

moopups, I know nothing about the kubota d950. Most diesels are direct injected and the timing is from the injector pump. Most fuel problems are caused by clogged fuel lines or fuel filters. I rarely have injector problems but I do use a product named Silo as a fuel additive when one of my diesels seems to be running a bit rough. Most automotive supply houses sell Silo. Silo is not sold to be used in gas injected engines but I had a Ford 300 cu inch that had a bad injector and in desperation I used the product and it worked fine and cleared the blockage promptly. Is you problem one of reduced power or do you have rough running? The later is typical of a bad injector and the former fuel starving.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

When i was farming we ran John Deere machines and of alll the engines we had only one ever had an injector problem, wheni pulled it i did not use any speacial tool, and they told me i was lucky that i did not bend it ...... anyhow if it is a bad injector no amount of additive will get your engine up and going without adding a new one..... and they used to be pretty spendy too..... ask a local shop that can test them if they have a tool for pulling them they would loan/rent you if you are gonna pull them.

I would try the filters, lines and fuel itself before the injector, if it wasrunning good and all of a sudden went south i would not think it was the pump..... but they are spendy too......

what ever happened to great parts at a fair price?

William


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Moopups, here is the product that I referenced above
this is a cut a paste

Heavy Truck Additives
You depend on a healthy truck in order to maintain a living. And just as you visit the doctor for scheduled check-ups, your truck visits the technician for scheduled maintenance. And the same way doctors know that vitamins and supplements can help promote healthy skin and bones, so technicians know that additives can help prolong the life of vital engine parts â helping your truck run longer and saving you from costly repairs. There are many types of additives available for different truck systems and different preventive maintenance

Products like CRC Industriesâ SilooÂ® Diesel Fuel Conditioner and Injector Cleaner stabilize fuel and add lubricity, but also contain detergents to clean injectors and eliminate deposits that form on injector nozzles. These clean injectors now have a restored spray pattern, which maximizes fuel economy and improves power

My only comment regarding the other post above is that the product worked for me! It is available through NAPA


----------

